# Slimming World...at target (sort of) and feeling bored and restricted...help!



## SoupDragon

So I've been on SW since March, and have finally got down to target...I lost some weight on my own between having DD and starting SW, and then lost 32lb on SW and reached target on my daughter's first birthday in October.

Since then, I've not seen my target number again :( I've always been at least 2.5lb above target and it seems every other week I go out of my target range. 

I just can't seem to stick to plan any more - I'm bored senseless and badly craving chocolate (which has always been my weakness). We eat pretty healthily for main meals, and those really don't have many syns in, as a rule, because we adapted the way we cook so I could follow SW without DH having to cook 2 separate meals. 

I just can't stop snacking! I've tried drinking water instead, I've tried substituting with something else (all sorts of something elses!), I've tried doing other things to distract myself from wanting to eat, I've tried giving myself a good talking-to and reminding myself how hard I've worked and how much I don't want to blow it and put all the weight back on, but nothing is working.

I still stay to group (though I have DD with me 3 weeks out of 4 so I'm usually running about after her) and I feel bad just saying the same thng week after week when it's my turn, and nothing anyone says to me really helps either. It's just causing me so much stress and I dread getting on the scales each week because I know it's not going to be good news.

Does anyone have any advice for me? I really want to stay at target but my short-term wants are getting in the way of my long-term needs and I really don't know how to sort myself out.


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Oh hun, been there many times myself so I know how you feel. I found that by going online and finding new recipes it helped stop the boredom. I always get the magazine every month too and try the recipes from there. Perhaps you need to start as if you were a new member and fill out a food diary to keep a check on your syns, only you can do this.....x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Have you thought about taking a short break? When I lost all my weight I'd stop every two or three months and just relax for a few weeks, then get back to it with renewed motivation. Took longer, but I got to goal weight and enjoyed the process.

Also, SW might not just be for you anymore. Have you looked into other methods for reaching your long term goals? If you're bored with their meals and stuff you could look into calorie counting methods (I prefer MyFitnessPal, which is free, and there are several of us on here who use it) where you're allowed to eat like normal as long as you stay within your target calorie goal for the day or week. I lost my weight while still eating chocolate/pizza/take out/etc because I made them fit into my daily goal and still maintained a deficiency. The scale dropped and I didn't feel deprived or bored. Plus I didn't have to cook separate meals for myself since I could eat whatever I made my family (usually just in slightly smaller portions).

Good luck!


----------

